# The Lone Piranha



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Well say I have 1 rbp that catches a disease. I need to isolate it . Wouldn't that piranha get lonely and stressed out since alone


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

In the top right corner, is a search feature... most of the questions you might have will be answered.

In short, no... lots of people keep solitary fish of all species. Also, by the time you visually diagnose a fish with a disease (ICH, fungus, etc) its likely all the other fish have it too.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

MElafix and pimafix dosage to tank and take out carbon if you have any , it wont hurt other fish . 
Plus as aegir said , please use search button on top , 99% of questions were answered already .


----------

